# Some more good news-Nigel found a home!



## Haley (Aug 31, 2008)

I just have to share- Nigel (the young dutch boy who I have been fostering for a year) found a home today! A girl I know from another rabbit group just moved to the area and brought her girl bunny. Her girl recently lost her sister and has been lonely. I was worried because Nigel has viciously attacked every other bunny he has seen since he has been here. 

This is Nig:







She and Nigel hit it off right away. The ignored eachother for a while. Finally, they snuggled and she groomed him and then he was humping her like crazy! I'll post some pics later- it was so funny to see little Nigel (who's only about 3.5 lbs) humping this big NZW bunny who was at least twice his size!

Im so sad to see him go (he's been here since I rescued him from the Chicago shelter when he was only 3 months old) but he has an awesome new home. I just love him to pieces though ... I always dreamed he would bond with Basil and Max but alas, he had bigger and better plans  He will be so happy in his new home with his new mommy and girlfriend.


----------



## Evey (Aug 31, 2008)

Woo-hoo! Great news 

I was worried about them today, but I'm glad he found a friend!!

Will she be joining the forum? 

-Kathy


----------



## myheart (Aug 31, 2008)

I am so happy to hear of Nigel's good fortune (with benefits ). I don't know if I could let a little tyke leave my home after a year of fostering--a few months was hard enough for me to let my little Katie go. Good thing you are so patient. 

I am glad he surprised you this time with accepting his new mate! :biggrin2:

Best of Luck Nigel!!!!:clover:Take good care of your "little" girl...:bunnyhug:

myheart


----------



## Haley (Aug 31, 2008)

Kathy, Im hoping Jen will join. Shes an awesome bunny slave and very knowledgable! 

It was very difficult parting with Nig, myheart, but I know he'll be so much happier now. Jen (and his newgf Jasmine)give him so much more attention than I ever could. I get all teary eyed every time one leaves but I know its for the best 

Heres some pics:

Nigel getting groomed:






Asserting his dominance (she was so good and put up with him):






Just chillin:


----------



## myheart (Aug 31, 2008)

OMG she is one BIG beautiful bun!!!! Good Job Nigel!!!!:biggrin2:

myheart


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 1, 2008)

SO, he wanted a big and beautiful bunner girl - that might have been the problem with the others!

Congrats! Nigel!


----------



## seniorcats (Sep 1, 2008)

They are both adorable. I love the expression on her face. Melody's boyfriend Wilbur (RIP) was less than 1/2 her size. These bunny boys really love their big girls. I am very happy for everybunny involved.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 1, 2008)

Oh that's great that Nigel has a new Girl Bunny Friend. They make such a cute couple. He's such a tiny little guy.

So Haley do you just have Biggy Max as a foster right now? I do LOVE that Biggy Max. He's so cute. You need to get him a Girl Friend now.





Susan


----------



## kirst3buns (Sep 1, 2008)

Yea! I'm so glad for Nigel. :biggrin2:Welove the pics of him and his new girlfriend

:apollo:

:big kiss:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 1, 2008)

congrats Nigel!!!!!!


----------



## Becca (Sep 1, 2008)

Woooo Go Nigel!

Awwh its so great he's found a good home!


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Sep 1, 2008)

Big girls need love too...

I love it...

I am so happy for Nigel...


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 1, 2008)

*Haley wrote: *


> Asserting his dominance (she was so good and put up with him):




Oh man this reminds me of Ringo mounting Sams face. I am so happy for hi. How are you with him going?


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 2, 2008)

[align=center]YAY NIGEL!!!
:trio
I'm so glad Tony's twin has a forever home and a lady friend!
In no time, she'll be dominating him like Muffin does to Tony.

Congrats to you and Nigel and his new family!
:bunny18
:rabbithop
[/align]


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 2, 2008)

Yay! That is so awesome! I'll mark this resolved.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Sep 2, 2008)

Wonderful news, Haley! How happy you must be to see him with a snuggle (even though foster moms will always remember). Congrats to :clapping::inlove:Nigel and Mrs.


----------



## ilovetoeatchocolate (Sep 2, 2008)

That just proves that big girls have it going on! LOL! Congrats. I am so happy for you!
Shannon


----------



## Haley (Sep 5, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I am so happy for him. How are you with him going?


Thanks for asking, Alicia. Im doing ok. I miss the little stinker but he's in such a good home- I couldnt have asked for a better match for him.


----------

